# Preservatives for SYNDET shampoo bars



## jarvan (Nov 25, 2009)

I have not used preservatives before for anything i've made, but on another forum saw that shampoo bars (the SYNDET variety) should have a preservative in them. I have Germall Plus, but am unsure about the viability of this in the formulation.  

If the Germall Plus doesn't work, what about sodium lactate? It is a known anti-microbial.  

Thoughts?


----------



## carolynp (Nov 27, 2009)

can you post a definition of this kind of saop. I have goggled it and am under the understanding that this is some kind of synthetic soap? How is this kind of soap made and what are the benifits? Thanks


----------



## gekko62 (Nov 28, 2009)

Is that a solid surfactant formulation Jarvan?  I don't have much experience with preservatives either,but if your formulation includes any proteins or extracts then you probably would need a broad spectrum preservative? I had a quick look & found this

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2 ... ional.html

Interested to know how you go with this Jarvan. Ive been really uninspired lately,but this's got my mind ticking so think I'll do a batch this weekend


----------



## jarvan (Nov 29, 2009)

This is a synthetic, solid/liquid surfactant product. And, yes, in retrospect for the hydrolyzed oat protein, I would think that Germall Plus would do the trick. I will incorporate it into every batch from now on. I did put a smidge in with one bar (made a teensy batch) and it didn't affect the bar's consistency at all.

I know these things are tedious to make, but seem o worth it in the end. I can't wait for my Herbarie delivery!

If you want to see how these are made, what goes in them, just do a google search. The name CathyMB in the search will make it easier to locate the threads.  I had to look high and low but it was worth the time and there is so much reading that needs to be done before just ordering stuff and mixing it. It just isn't that easy. Just like soaping, you have to learn what the ingredient is, what it is for and what the recommended usages are for various ingredients before attempting to create your own version. It's a secondary hobby for me now, but too expensive to pursue wholeheartedly!

For an explanation of difference between soap and syndet/synthetics: 
http://thebeautybrains.com/2008/11/17/what-is-the-difference-between-soap-surfactants/


----------



## gekko62 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanx for that tip Jarvan.I did the formula on swifts blog but the bar is sticky.Lathers amazingly & leaves my hair feeling great but next time will try using btms & stearic.And less liquid surfactants. Oh & a microwave rather than the db!


----------

